

Strange Alternate Reality Game (#ARG on FreeNode) - L0j1k
http://otp22.referata.com/

======
lurker69
more info here:
[http://www.anonpaste.me/anonpaste2/index.php?6ffed9764ebe8af...](http://www.anonpaste.me/anonpaste2/index.php?6ffed9764ebe8af3#OCcgB1KJjRyIai541SIaCl3ennNvKt6XGsZiXIlgLwY=)

------
L0j1k
Nobody's quite sure if this is a real alternate reality game, a government
recruiting effort, or something else entirely. It consists of dead drops
around the world, strange phone numbers, obscure message desks, and encrypted
messages to "agents" out in the world.

Join us in #ARG at irc.freenode.net as we try to decipher the purpose of this
"game" together! If you're not interested in jumping into an IRC channel right
away, take some time and read the wiki. It will give you a good background.

~~~
bracobama
Yeah we really need some help on this so if anyone likes mysteries and can
spare some time then get involved!

